# 510 adapter for Voopoo Drag X



## MeirTaitz (5/11/20)

Hi guys

Just received my reewape 510 adapter this morning (finally!) and I got the innokin Go s mtl disposable tank to try on it. It just says check atomizer and won't fire. Anybody tried this combo?


----------



## Room Fogger (6/11/20)

I haven’t tried the combo you have but got an adapter and I’m running a Siren 2 on it, no problem. Have you tried another tank on there to see if it is maybe a short 510 that is not making contact doing this?


Running it in smart mode so it chooses the wattage automatically! 3 days on a charge as part of my daily rotation.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (6/11/20)

Was a tight fit to get it in and make sure it fits totally flush. Found a disposable tank but it registered immediately, may not seated properly or dud tank maybe?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/11/20)

I stuck my 510 adapter into my Drag Max last night... got it down flush and reading my tanks perfectly, the next moment I pull out the whole tank and the 510 connection inside the black disk without having to unscrew anything. Was fun trying to get the black section back out of the Max again, but got it out without damaging anything (almost used the hammer on it, that would have worked out just peachy!)... needles to say, i binned my 510 adapter. Will maybe get another one in the future and try it again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dreadside (6/11/20)

It's the brass pin inside the adapter that is the problem it fits to tight and can't move, the drag x/s has a spring loaded connector.
so what I did was remove the pin and sand it a bit so it could move around inside the adapter, and then if you change the tank remove the adapter and push the pin all the way in to where the tank screws on if that makes sense.



Like this 



Then you insert the adapter into the device and the screw on the tank, so the tank can push on the adapter pin and it will make a good connection with the pin on the device.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## MeirTaitz (6/11/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I stuck my 510 adapter into my Drag Max last night... got it down flush and reading my tanks perfectly, the next moment I pull out the whole tank and the 510 connection inside the black disk without having to unscrew anything. Was fun trying to get the black section back out of the Max again, but got it out without damaging anything (almost used the hammer on it, that would have worked out just peachy!)... needles to say, i binned my 510 adapter. Will maybe get another one in the future and try it again.


That really sucks man. Sad that Voopoo have no interest in making an adapter. My adapter seems alright for now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MeirTaitz (7/11/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Was a tight fit to get it in and make sure it fits totally flush. Found a disposable tank but it registered immediately, may not seated properly or dud tank maybe?


Yes, the innokin disposable I got has a short pin, so it's not making contact. In the bin brand new it goes! My Nautilus GT registers perfectly (including wattage correction in smart mode) BUT it takes some time to fire each time. It's definitely the adapter because the pnp tanks fire instantly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MeirTaitz (7/11/20)

Room Fogger said:


> I haven’t tried the combo you have but got an adapter and I’m running a Siren 2 on it, no problem. Have you tried another tank on there to see if it is maybe a short 510 that is not making contact doing this?
> View attachment 212770
> 
> Running it in smart mode so it chooses the wattage automatically! 3 days on a charge as part of my daily rotation.


You are correct, it's too short and not making contact.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

